# Looking for Specialied white touch up paint



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

I put a ding in the top tube of my 2011 Roubaix. Anyone know of where I can get the right color white or a auto touch up paint code that matches?

thnx


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Below is from Specs FAQ section. It doesn't directly answer your question, but does offer info on the type of touch-up paint they recommend using.

Where do I get touch-up paint for my Specialized bicycle?
Last Updated: Oct 07, 2011 10:31PM PDT
Specialized no longer makes or sells touch up paints. There have been many problems in recent years with shipping paints because they are flammable.

There have also been problems with paints matching the frame properly once dry because the paint we use is designed to be baked on. We have had the best luck guiding our riders to model paints found at hobby stores.

These paints tend to be easy to match up to colors with your bike and stay true to color once dry.

Some riders of carbon frames use nail polish to great effect, as it also provides more clear coat, epoxy-like protection.


----------

